# Cities Without Greyhound Service



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a Public Service Announcement. For your information, Greyhound Lines Inc does not operate scheduled service to the following cities (among others):

Lancaster, CA

Mojave, CA

Palm Springs, CA

Butte, MT

Helena, MT

Great Falls, MT

Bozeman, MT

Billings, MT

Livingston, MT

Casper, WY

Sheridan, WY

Buffalo, WY

Douglas, WY

Dickinson, ND

Bismarck, ND

Fargo, ND

Grand Forks, ND

Williston, ND

Minot, ND

Jamestown, ND

Duluth, MN

International Falls, MN

Sioux Falls, SD

Rapid City, SD

Pierre, SD

Omaha, NE

North Platte, NE

Lincoln, NE

Grand Island, NE

Saint Joseph, MO

Des Moines, IA

Sioux City, IA

Waterloo, IA

Cedar Rapids, IA

Iowa City, IA

Dubuque, IA

Peoria, IL

Traverse City, MI

La Crosse, WI

Pocatello, ID

Idaho Falls, ID

Durango, CO

Farmington, NM

Price, UT

Newton, KS

Hutchinson, KS

Dodge City, KS


----------



## BCL (Dec 23, 2015)

I heard that they discontinued Lodi, CA but maybe that was for long since I see they stop there. There was a song about Lodi that mentioned leaving town via Greyhound.


----------



## willem (Dec 24, 2015)

I thought John Fogerty said he rode in on a Greyhound, but would be walking out if he went.


----------



## BCL (Dec 24, 2015)

willem said:


> I thought John Fogerty said he rode in on a Greyhound, but would be walking out if he went.


Looked up the lyrics and it was a train. I'm still not sure what the lyrics about "walking out" meant.

_If I only had a dollar_

For every song I've sung

Every time I had to play

While people sat there drunk

You know, I'd catch the next train

Back to where I live

Oh Lord, I'm stuck in Lodi again


----------



## tp49 (Dec 24, 2015)

BCL said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> > I thought John Fogerty said he rode in on a Greyhound, but would be walking out if he went.
> ...


Willem's right. He rode in on a Greyhound. He'd be walking out if he went because he had no money (probably due to playing for free) hence why he's stuck in Lodi again.

The part about the train would be how he'd get back home if he had the $$$ to get out of Lodi, which until I moved out here I thought was about Lodi, New Jersey not Lodi, California.


----------



## BCL (Dec 24, 2015)

tp49 said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > willem said:
> ...


I'm from John Fogerty's hometown. In fact his daughter was my elementary school classmate. He wasn't living like a rock star at the time - something about losing a lot of his money because of some tax-shelter that went bad and was orchestrated by Saul Zaentz.

It would have been pretty clear that he would have been referring to Lodi, California. However, he claims that he'd never been there before he wrote the song, but just liked how the name sounded.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 24, 2015)

Greyhound still serves Lodi. I rode through Lodi last year on #86527. It's on the Sacramento-Los Angeles local.

The cities listed are not only not served by Greyhound, but not passed by Greyhound. For example, Greyhound passes by Albany, OR without stopping. Albany, OR is not listed because Greyhound still passes, they just don't stop.


----------



## railiner (Dec 24, 2015)

Greyhound "passes" thru part of Lodi, NJ on the New York-Albany-Montreal route...

And until they made it an "Exempt Crossing" a few years back, you could say that they "stopped there"....at least at the NYS&W railroad crossing on NJ Route 17....


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2015)

Swadian...you may have missed this post I probably made in the wrong thread, so I'll re-post it here...

Trivia question: What was the largest city in the US that was not originally served by Greyhound Lines?

Hint....when they acquired Continental Trailways in 1987, that finally got them there....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 26, 2015)

Wichita?


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2015)

You are hereby awarded The Brass Figlagee with Bronze Oak Leaf Palms for the correct answer! 

(you can google that to see what it is  )


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 26, 2015)

Bit ironic that Greyhound still serves Wichita but don't serve Omaha or Des Moines anymore! :mellow: 

What I found on Google was:
https://shepquest.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/crowder-pillow-fringe.jpg
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hbIskpF3L._AC_UL320_SR198,320_.jpg.

Michael Wittman? :wacko:


----------



## railiner (Dec 27, 2015)

No....it was a fictitious award that Jean Shepherd, a radio and television personality, a humorist, and author, well known in the latter half of the last century, would grant his listener's for coming up with the correct answer to some trivia question he aired....see...http://www.flicklives.com/index.php?pg=203&ID=x024.

or ....https://shepquest.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/p-js-sayings.jpg

"Shep" is probably most known for today as the author of the classic film: "A Christmas Story"....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Christmas_Story


----------



## railiner (Dec 27, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Bit ironic that Greyhound still serves Wichita but don't serve Omaha or Des Moines anymore! :mellow:


Indeed it is, sadly enough.  ...and if you look at Greyhound's route map today, it almost looks more like the old CTS map, with emphasis across the Southern states...

classic case of "the tail wagging the dog"? :giggle:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 27, 2015)

Ah, so it is Jean Shepherd! Never heard of him. I was born after his time. He must've been a fan of Michael Wittman, though!

People always give me the looks when I say I've never seen "Star Wars", but at least I've seen "A Christmas Story". Man, weird old Count John, eh?

Greyhound's system does look a lot like Continental Trailways except without Billings or Omaha.


----------



## railiner (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah....right down to having headquarters in Dallas.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2015)

Even Greyhound's current Dallas Maintenance Center at 335 Continental Avenue was from Trailways. I heard Greyhound originally had its own Maintenance Center in Dallas, no clue what happened to it though.


----------



## railiner (Dec 29, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Even Greyhound's current Dallas Maintenance Center at 335 Continental Avenue was from Trailways. I heard Greyhound originally had its own Maintenance Center in Dallas, no clue what happened to it though.


So is their Denver garage....and perhaps some other places where CTS had the better or larger facility. Back in the Central Greyhound Lines day's, the division headquarters was in Fort Worth...not sure if their garage may have been there as well...


----------

